# Fun things to do in and around Liverpool. (On a student budget!)



## Boppity (Mar 15, 2010)

I've lived here for two years and I'm hopelessly unfamiliar with touristy things to do.

I have an American coming to stay with me for a week and I'd like to show him a good time. He's been before and we did the museums and pottered around the docks but does anyone have any good suggestions for a couple of nice days out?

All help will be much appreciated.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2010)

When is he coming?  Africa Oye is on in Sefton Park in June - its free, there's always loads of great music and ace food stalls, and a good vibe

http://africaoye.com/

You could take him to a few excellent little boozers - the Baltic Fleet by the docks, Ye Olde Cracke in Rice Street up by the Anglican (they have cheap curry nights there but not sure what night), and the Belvedere, which is just round the corner from the Philharmonic. I haven't been to the Swan in Wood Street for a while, but they always had a great jukebox and an interesting atmosphere.

Always worth checking out what's on at the Phil too, or the Unity Theatre


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh, and there's loads of excellent bands on at the Zanzibar, plus worth checking out what's on at the Barfly - both up Seel Street


----------



## Boppity (Mar 17, 2010)

Yay a response!

He is actually coming next week, so June is out.

You know it's terrible of me to admit this but last year I lived literally a stones throw away from the Philharmonic (do you know the Student Residence that's right behind it? On Catherine street) and I never went once!

Definitely need to check it out.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeh I know the place - I went to the Aldham Robarts campus for my degree so know that area quite well 

You should still get your arse to Africa Oye - we go every year - Dillinger4 usually comes now as well 

It's always worth checking out what's on at the Tate anyway cos there's always new exhibitions on

The Belvedere is a cracking little pub - only tiny, nice big proper fire going in the winter too


----------



## Boppity (Mar 17, 2010)

I live within walking distance of Sefton Park. There's no reason why I shouldn't check it out in June. 

Yeah, I took him to the Tate last time, I really liked it but he was like a child, dragging his feet and complaining he was thirsty. Don't think it would be his scene.

Boozers, however, are most definitely up his street. I usually go to the pilgrim, have you been? Is the Belvedere better?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yeh I know the place - I went to the Aldham Robarts campus for my degree so know that area quite well
> 
> You should still get your arse to Africa Oye - we go every year - Dillinger4 usually comes now as well
> 
> ...



I am bringing a chair this year.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2010)

Bippitybop said:


> I live within walking distance of Sefton Park. There's no reason why I shouldn't check it out in June.
> 
> Yeah, I took him to the Tate last time, I really liked it but he was like a child, dragging his feet and complaining he was thirsty. Don't think it would be his scene.
> 
> Boozers, however, are most definitely up his street. I usually go to the pilgrim, have you been? Is the Belvedere better?



I like the Tate, but I seem to like the Walker Gallery more. 

It has a room full of statues.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2010)

Bippitybop said:


> I live within walking distance of Sefton Park. There's no reason why I shouldn't check it out in June.
> 
> Yeah, I took him to the Tate last time, I really liked it but he was like a child, dragging his feet and complaining he was thirsty. Don't think it would be his scene.
> 
> Boozers, however, are most definitely up his street. I usually go to the pilgrim, have you been? Is the Belvedere better?



I just really like tiny cosy boozers - it's not as 'cool and with it' as the Pilgrim   I've met quite a few really interesting people in there 



Dillinger4 said:


> I am bringing a chair this year.


Yeh - you need to you old man


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yeh - you need to you old man



oooooh me angina


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2010)

heheh   I am taking photos of your dancing this year


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2010)

sojourner said:


> heheh   I am taking photos of your dancing this year



A video will capture the full effect.


----------



## Boppity (Mar 17, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I like the Tate, but I seem to like the Walker Gallery more.
> 
> It has a room full of statues.



I also prefer the Walker Gallery. Especially the older stuff, but I am a bit of a history nerd.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2010)

Bippitybop said:


> I also prefer the Walker Gallery. Especially the older stuff, but I am a bit of a history nerd.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 22, 2011)

alright la's - recommend me places to go in Liverpool
I've been away from the city for 20 years(well I see my folks but don't go out in the city) and now my daugher is at John Moores and in student accomodation near abercrombie square so I'm looking for more things to do when I go
I know the pubs like the pilgrim, the cracke - what else is going on?


----------



## boohoo (Dec 22, 2011)

Williamsons Tunnels?

The new reopened museum of Liverpool.

Catch a train to Lady Lever Gallery

The cathedrals  - both of them.


----------



## Boppity (Dec 22, 2011)

Ah I remember that week. Was very eventful!


----------



## boohoo (Dec 22, 2011)

Boppity said:


> Ah I remember that week. Was very eventful!


Did you show him a good time?


----------



## Boppity (Dec 22, 2011)

boohoo said:


> Did you show him a good time?



You better believe I did.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 22, 2011)

boohoo said:


> Williamsons Tunnels?
> 
> The new reopened museum of Liverpool.
> 
> ...


ta

what about things to do in the eve and good places to eat and such like?


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 22, 2011)

You can get a lady of the night (it's called on the batter round there) for not much.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 22, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> You can get a lady of the night (it's called on the batter round there) for not much.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 23, 2011)

Everyman bistro still going?
The tabac?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 28, 2011)

everyman is closed for re-build/re-fit - apparently the chef has moved to the brink which is a new bar that doesn't sell booze
tabac still going

we went out for some drinks and then tapas - we had a good evening together - it is strange to be out with my daughter in a place I haven't really been out in for 20 years - good to be out with her though


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 9, 2012)

this site is good for up to date listings and events - Seven Streets


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 9, 2012)

Cafe Tabac is great. Last time I was in Liverpool I popped in there for a sandwich (fucking awesome, just like their cooked breakasts) and went to FACT wich is right next door to watch a film. Maybe have a look at what's on there, it's an interesting place.

Slightly OT, but I used to love pottering around in Quiggins, and the cafe at the top was great. Now  it's been replaced by the completely soulless Liverpool One ;(


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 13, 2012)

Quiggins is still around, it's just moved.  It's in Grand Central Hall on Renshaw Street now


----------



## ewok (Oct 23, 2012)

If you need a break from the boozer try The Brink on Parr St its a dry bar but they do decent food at reasonable prices.  For tourists the 'Duck' tour is worth doing.  Williamsons Tunnels is worth supporting before the Universities completly destroy our historical city with their mass building programme.  I would echo people's comments regarding The Phil, The Belve, Tabac, FACT, Unity etc.
I went to Mello Mello a few times during Sound City which was cool.  There are a number of community festivals in the Summer worth supporting including the Out of the Blue festival in Everton and Joe Lappin Festival in Old Swan.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 23, 2012)

Is it The Mitre Empire or something like that which is on the corner of bold street? Happened to pop in there for a Saturday afternoon pint over the summer, and fooking hell it was rammed ful of mad 'uns. I had a marvellous afternoon sesh there 

eta, The Empire, that's what it's called.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 23, 2012)

How about going outside Liverpool centre to Crosby beach, where the Anthony Gormley statues are?


----------

